# New to handguns - Glock 22 has slot on grip



## Duster32 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just picked up my first handgun, a glock 22 3rd generation. The grip has a slot taken out at the bottom to make it easier to get the clip out. The guy was telling me what it was called, but I forgot. Anyways, is this rare to have on my gun?

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Duster32 said:


> ..._s this *rare* to have on my gun? [emphasis added]_


_
No, but it's not well done. :anim_lol:

The hole at the rear of the bottom of the grip serves no particular purpose, other than to let crud, mud, and water fall out.
It will not do much, to help you to remove the magazine.
It is neither good nor bad. It just is.

Some people buy a plug for that hole, and some of the available plugs include a tool that aids disassembly of the gun.
Other people will tell you that you shouldn't plug that hole with anything, and that you don't really need a disassembly tool.

It's your gun, so it's your choice._


----------



## Duster32 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok, was just wondering. I thought it was only on certain models. Its just a half-circle cutout on the bottom of the grip.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Duster32 said:


> ...I thought it was only on certain models...


I dunno. I don't have any Glocks.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

All Gen1 and Gen2 Glocks, and the early Gen3 models (full-size frames), had a half-moon-shaped cutout at the bottom of the frontstrap, and another one on the rear edge of the magazine well. This would allow the user to pull a jammed magazine out of the weapon by force (using the forefinger and thumb, while holding in the mag release button), if the mag became stuck and would not eject normally due to a double-feed or other stoppage. I believe this frame cut-out was discontinued when the 3-pin frames were released; I have Glocks with both 2-pin and 3-pin frames, manufactured in consecutive months of the same year (2000), and the 2-pin frame has the cut-out, while the 3-pin frame does not.

It is probably unnecessary now that Glock's magazine bodies are slightly longer than they used to be. Nowadays, you can usually grab a Glock mag by the sides of the baseplate and pull it out, because it hangs out of the frame a bit farther than the old (shorter) mags used to, so there's more mag body available to grab, if needed.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Duster32 said:


> Just picked up my first handgun, a glock 22 3rd generation. The grip has a slot taken out at the bottom to make it easier to get the clip out. The guy was telling me what it was called, but I forgot. Anyways, is this rare to have on my gun?
> 
> Thanks


It's no big deal and yes, its purpose was to make it easier and quicker for reloading.

BTW, it's not a "clip", it's a "magazine".


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

As others have stated it is normal....there are aftermarket plugs sold for the rear part of the grip....., it was designed to be left open.......do not plug it ......JJ


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

chessail77 said:


> As others have stated it is normal....there are aftermarket plugs sold for the rear part of the grip....., it was designed to be left open.......do not plug it ......JJ


He's not talking about the rear open in the grip. He's talking about a half moon shaped opening in the bottom of the front strap.


----------

